# DP34 Switch or DualLNBF Problems?



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

All - when I purchased my 721, I also purchased a DP34 switch as well as the new DishPro dual lnbf. Prior to doing this, I had several receivers, some dishpro and some not, with the SW64 switch and two separate LNBF's. My signal on both 110 & 119 were normally at around 100 each.

With the new equipment, however, the highest signal strength I can get on either satellite is about 65-70. The dish itself has not moved, but with the new equipment the signal strength is worse. This is causing me problems with the program guide updates on the 721. The other receivers don't seem to be affected.

One other thing to mention is that every couple of minutes the signal on both satellites drops to 0 quickly and then goes back to normal.

Has anybody else experienced these problems and have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Is your coax rated for 2.1 GHz ? Or did you pull new coax that was rated ? If not, I'd bet that is some of your problem. Otherwise , mechanical problems somewhere.


----------



## rmoore3d (Jun 19, 2002)

I had problems with my 721 for the first day or so, and then it settled down. I also think the scale on my 501 went to 125 where the 721 only goes to 100 so maybe the strength difference is not as much as you think if the scales are not equivalent. You mention that you had some non-dishpro receivers; these will not work with the new switch without an adapter. As far as I know the adapter is not yet available.


----------

